# Charges for smoking meats



## nakedpigbbq (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Happy New Year!  I have a question I hope you can help me with.  I have been asked by some extended family on my mother's side to help them with their 40 year biz anniversary and prepare food for about 150 people.  Here's the catch.....  they are going to provide all the pork and I will have to season and cook it.  It is apparently a whole pig that has been deboned into roasts and is netted.  What would I charge for doing this?  I will have to deliver it an hour away and set it up.  They also want 2 sides, so I can get my charge for those, but this thing about the meat is confusing to me.  I certainly don't want to overcharge, but I want it worth my time as well.  Not to mention, I have to figure out a "cooking time" for netted deboned meat......


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2011)

What would you charge if you provided the meat? Just deduct that cost.


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Dec 31, 2011)

They are wanting like 200 pounds of meat cooked so it is throwing off that calculation.  I could try working it out by a bulk price.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 31, 2011)

Well aint saying its the best way but back before I come to my senses I was charging two bucks a pound to cook the meat. Usually I would go buy it and use the register tape to figger up the total. If you already have a dismembered pig the trick would be to weigh it and multiply x2 bucks. You can make a little money like that. Back in those days some of the bbq joints would cook it for .75 a pound.  In fact the old Winn Dixie stores had these huge Southern Pride clones and would charge a buck a brisket or butts to cook if you bought it from them. Once they got to know you it was free. Now I would consider that a custom cook. Since they wanting you to bring sides too..that moves it over to a cater in my book. If your going to serve the buckets of slop from Sams just double your money on it and stick to the original game plan on the meat. That should work. Now is this a tame pig or wild pig? You let them know if aint fit to eat it aint your fault. Its their pig. Also talk them into some meanie to be in charge of portion control so they dont run out of piggy about half way through. Whole pigs do not feed as many folks as a person might think.


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Dec 31, 2011)

It's a whole pig that is deboned netted in 8 lb roasts.  The said once the food is gone its gone, so no worrying about portion control.  It's for they're little community.  I was thinking $1 lb to cook, so maybe split the difference and say $1.50/lb.  I am charging $2/person for 2 homemade sides.  They are supplying the buns and disposables.  Fresh hog- that is who the wife works for is the big hog butcher.


----------

